# HDR Shootout ST Ann Cathedral/Warsaw Poland



## JRE313 (Feb 26, 2017)

Attatched a church I shot when I was in Poland.

Practice with these 7 RAWS and post your

results.

Dropbox - St Ann Church.zip


----------

